# Banking in SA and transferring money to Europe



## viktorb (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to this forum so please forgive me if this subject was already discussed (I did not find it).

I am about to move to SA in April (Joburg) and I am trying to figure out was is the best way to transfer money on a regular basis to Europe (ca. 30-50k ZAR per quarter). I will have a EUR account in Europe (Poland) and a ZAR account in SA.

If you have any general advice on banking (i.e. which banks best to avoid etc.) it would be definately helpful.

Thanks!!

Wiktor


----------

